# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Rivierduinen (GGZ Leiden en omstreken)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Rivierduinen (GGZ Leiden en omstreken, Kinderen en Jeugd)
Albinusdreef 7
Leiden

Bezoek de website van Rivierduinen


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Rivierduinen (GGZ Leiden en omstreken).*

----------

